# Elf and Safety (picture heavy)



## Infraredd (Apr 16, 2014)

Welcome to the small town of Lubersac with a Super U and a Lidl and a Point P (Builders Merchants). On the way out heading towards the A20 and Limoges I spied this. A dead Garage. There used to be two like this but one was turned into a nice clean car park. I was in a WTF mood so I decided to stop and see what delights would open up to me on a dull Sunday morning..........
First off the Garage - 


01 Lubersac Garage by Infraredd, on Flickr


02 Lubersac Garage forecourt by Infraredd, on Flickr


03 Lubersac Garage inside by Infraredd, on Flickr


05 Lubersac elf and safety by Infraredd, on Flickr


06 Lubersac doll by Infraredd, on Flickr

Did these few shots and was strolling purposefully across the forecourt like a true explorer to see what gems lurked at the back hidden by undergrowth when I unexpectedly found what I believe was the petrol feed for what must have been the pumps at some time. Somehow, someone had skimmed it with a thin layer of asphalt. My left leg disappeared to the crotch and my camera hit the floor. Luckily the petal lens hood took the impact (looks like it has been chewed by the cat now) and all I suffered was a boot full of fine asphalt.........


07 Lubersac hole by Infraredd, on Flickr

After dusting down my fragile ego I ventured further - the roof


09 Lubersac roof by Infraredd, on Flickr

Then out the back through an overgrown garden I found this.


11 Lubersac derelict by Infraredd, on Flickr

The door is still in good condition and locked, shame the building didn't last


12 Lubersac closed door by Infraredd, on Flickr

Security was tight


13 Lubersac security string by Infraredd, on Flickr

But I ventured onwards into this place


15 Lubersac barn by Infraredd, on Flickr

Downstairs


16 Lubersac barn ground floor by Infraredd, on Flickr

And up


17 Lubersac barn stairs by Infraredd, on Flickr

Nice room with good ventilation


18 Lubersac barn crooked room by Infraredd, on Flickr

More outbuildings


20 Lubersac outbuildings by Infraredd, on Flickr

And back down the lane towards the road I found this


22 Lubersac garden gate by Infraredd, on Flickr


23 Lubersac back door by Infraredd, on Flickr


24 Lubersac iron by Infraredd, on Flickr


25 Lubersac kitchen by Infraredd, on Flickr


27 Lubersac fireplace by Infraredd, on Flickr


28 Lubersac bed by Infraredd, on Flickr


29 Lubersac paraffin by Infraredd, on Flickr


30 Lubersac light by Infraredd, on Flickr


32 Lubersac curtains by Infraredd, on Flickr


33 Lubersac upper stairs by Infraredd, on Flickr


34 Lubersac grenier by Infraredd, on Flickr


35 Lubersac books by Infraredd, on Flickr


36 Lubersac lower stairs by Infraredd, on Flickr


38 Lubersac front door by Infraredd, on Flickr


39 Lubersac Greffiers by Infraredd, on Flickr


40 Lubersac stove by Infraredd, on Flickr

I'd been around just over 4 months when this was printed.............


41 Lubersac Eden by Infraredd, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 16, 2014)

F-ing awesome pics as usual. Your photography is addictive! 
That mannequin is one of the creepiest things I'v ever seen tho!


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 16, 2014)

Got to say! I didn't expect that. love your shots


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 16, 2014)

Excellent shots thank you.and I have to agree with urban x and that mannequin is creepy.thanks for sharing.


----------



## Infraredd (Apr 17, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> F-ing awesome pics as usual. Your photography is addictive!
> That mannequin is one of the creepiest things I'v ever seen tho!


It's a child's doll about 2 foot high! It's feet are in a birds nest - it's armless!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 17, 2014)

Great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## krela (Apr 17, 2014)

Glad you're okay!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 17, 2014)

Wow didn't expect that!
What a great find, love your pic's
Thanks...


----------

